
Show HN: Focus on Work via Win10 Virtual Desktops - xpaulbettsx
http://peachapp.net
======
xpaulbettsx
In my spare time I've been working on this app, which adds a lot of useful
features to Windows 10's Virtual Desktop feature, and I'd love for you to
check it out.

This app is kind of an experiment, to bring the Indie Ethos of the macOS / iOS
development scene to the Windows audience, spending a lot of time on polish
and making the end-to-end experience really great. I think there's not a lot
of people doing this right now on Windows, so I'm excited to Make Something
Good and get it out there to people.

